# Which TV/Movie doctor would you choose?



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, I know, silly...but if you had to pick one, which would it be?

My wife has said that I'm House without the medical degree, but he's not be my pick. My pick will probably anger a lot of SciFi mavens, but I pick Dr Phlox from Enterprise. From the first time I saw an episode, I liked his demeanor. He's probably my favorite character from the whole Star Trek franchise. Oh...and Osmotic Eels are cool.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr. Bombay, of course 







But my non-witchy heart belongs to House :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Jun 27, 2007)

It would depend why I needed a doctor of course. But in general I'd take Cali from Grey's Anatomy--smart, knowledgeable, to the point, and surprisingly good looking for someone on a major TV series  

Unless of course I had access to the science fiction doctors who can just wave things over you and both diagnose and fix you in minutes. Then, uh, one of them. (can't really remember any of them).

Or if there was no real medical need, then of course "The Doctor." Of course, not being a cute young woman I'd most likely end up getting killed by cybermen or something, but still I'd love to give the time travel thing a spin! (and yay, CBC is finally showing year three of the new Doctor Who, during the summer. At least one show to watch for the next while).

-Ed


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmm House. :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2007)

What a fun question... 

My first impulse is to say Quincy.. but of course if I needed him, I'd be dead since he's a medical examiner. Remember Quincy? I started watching that show when I was very young. He seemed so kind. Remember how he helped the kid with Tourette's? *sigh*






For a long time it would've been Howie on St. Elsewhere... 






But the end all, be all doctor whose hands I'd love to have on me is Noah Wylie.. mmmmmmm... I don't even know his character's name and I hardly watch the show. I don't think he's on it anymore anyway, but here you go. Yum!











One more because he's so yummy...


----------



## love dubh (Jun 27, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> But the end all, be all doctor whose hands I'd love to have on me is Noah Wylie.. mmmmmmm... I don't even know his character's name and I hardly watch the show. I don't think he's on it anymore anyway, but here you go. Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aheemmmmm...that would be DR. CARTER. 

As for me, I'd go Dr. Luka Kovac. Nom nom.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr. Doolittle. For the animal in me.


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

He could have been my doctor back in the day too!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr. Hank McCoy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh how quickly they forget. Why Dr. Kildare or course...


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2007)

love dubh said:


> As for me, I'd go Dr. Luka Kovac. Nom nom.






Oh...my...yessssss!:eat2: 


The great thing about the delicious lil Luka is that he is such a whore, I might have a shot at seeing and enjoying his special reserve thermometer.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2007)

It depends. Would I want him to heal me? In which case it would be Gregory House, MD, hands down. But if I wanted him to.... you know.... *heal* me *wink wink nudge nudge say no more say no more* I'd be a toss up between Dr. Burke and McDreamy on Grey's Anatomy.

As a nurse, though? House would piss me off. I'd hate to work with him. But he sure is fun to watch solve physiological puzzles, ain't he?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> As a nurse, though? House would piss me off. I'd hate to work with him. But he sure is fun to watch solve physiological puzzles, ain't he?



*L*

My sister said the same thing about House. She is going to be 60 in November and has been a nurse..forvever. She has worked trauma, burn, Hospice...you name it, she has done it. She went pfffffft when she saw that show and said the little prick would have his cane...well...*L*


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr. Gregory House...because even if I'm treated like crap as a patient, at least the chances of me getting better are a lot higher than with any other doctor...plus I like the no non-sense approach.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 27, 2007)

George Clooney..........................yummy! 

Even if he WAS a pediatician! Hey.....I look VERY young for 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 27, 2007)

Camryn Manheim played a nurse in _Eraser_. Does that count?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 28, 2007)

House!

I think I'd enjoy lying with... er... TO him. Everyone lies. 

Besides, I think he'd actually cure me after, of course, almost killing me in the process. And then there are those hottie assistants that come with him.....


----------



## Jane (Jun 28, 2007)

Sonic screwdrivers fix anything!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2007)

As a child, it would have been Marcus Welby, MD (he was so happy and fatherly and comforting).





These days, in spite of my love of Dr. House, I'd have to say Dr. Mark Greene of ER fame. There's a guy I'd trust with my bits.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2007)

Lest we forget:


----------



## ssbbwQT (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with Mark Greene from ER! :smitten: Why can't all docs be that nice?????? *sigh*


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 28, 2007)

*HOUSE!!! * :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

also: Trapper from MASH (if i needed surgery  ) and Dr. Carter, Noah Wyle on ER.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 28, 2007)

I vote for Dr. Demento!!!






Or Dr Pepper.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 30, 2007)

love dubh said:


> As for me, I'd go Dr. Luka Kovac. Nom nom.



He is gonna be one busy Dr as he is very much my choice too:smitten:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 2, 2007)

I gotta go with House. I like a doctor with some snap, crackle and pop.

Or possibly Doc Cochran from _Deadwood_.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 2, 2007)

I've to go with McSteamy from Grey's anatomy!!! God!!! He can do whatever he wants with my body!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: jejeje  :smitten: :smitten: lol


----------



## Jane (Jul 2, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I gotta go with House. I like a doctor with some snap, crackle and pop.
> 
> Or possibly Doc Cochran from _Deadwood_.



Only if I'm allowed to be as snarly nasty back to him as he is to me.


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jul 2, 2007)

My Dr would be Dr Hibbert From the Simpson's. kinda looks like my Dr. 

View attachment dr hibbert.jpg


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, that goes without saying, of course.



Jane said:


> Only if I'm allowed to be as snarly nasty back to him as he is to me.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2007)

Without question.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Without question.



You just like him for the name, don't you?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You just like him for the name, don't you?



Well, it certainly helps. :blush:


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

*growl*








He was beautiful in Casanova too, shame about the dodgy contact lenses though.


ER's Dr Luca comes a close 'swoon filled' second place, (gosh I'm a sucker for brown eyes!)


----------



## Red (Jul 3, 2007)

actually, this is really hard. I had forgotten about this sexy beast of a man.

Can I have all three?  

Dr. Lucien Sanchez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH4_mZh-bj8 (funny, funny, funny  )


----------



## Jane (Jul 3, 2007)

Ladies, focus, think competence here.


----------



## Red (Jul 4, 2007)

Jane said:


> Ladies, focus, think competence here.



I am baby, I am!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

you know, someone mentioned a nurse, and i would think most would vote for Miss Vickie or me of course, lol...we rock


modest? who me?




not really....


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

didnt think that would be a thread killer, lol....


me, i will take Dr Potter...


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2007)

You and Miss Vickie can be my nurses any time!  Even if we're just nursing a frosty beverage and chatting.


----------



## Friday (Jul 6, 2007)

Any Star Trek series/movie doctor because those lovely non-invasive medical tricorders beat the heck out of things like colonoscopies, pelvics, mammograms and prostrate exams.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 7, 2007)

Friday said:


> Any Star Trek series/movie doctor because those lovely non-invasive medical tricorders beat the heck out of things like colonoscopies, pelvics, mammograms and prostrate exams.



I want one of those little scanners for checking a woman's cervix during labor. That would be awesome! And yeah, having just gotten a mammogram yesterday (not to mention a pelvic ultrasound -- what fun!) I'm definitely with ya on that, too.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 7, 2007)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 7, 2007)

or Dr StrangeGlove, depending, lol


----------



## Neen (Jul 11, 2007)

HOUSE! He is so sexy..mmm:wubu:


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 11, 2007)

I would choose House as well, he would hate me on sight of course, but I would still choose him.


----------



## Esme (Jul 12, 2007)

Lady at Large said:


> I would choose House as well, he would hate me on sight of course, but I would still choose him.



He hates everyone on sight. Don't take it personally! I'd choose him too.


----------



## Athena9950 (Jul 12, 2007)

Doctor Will from Big Brother! 

:::drools:::


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 12, 2007)

Esme said:


> He hates everyone on sight. Don't take it personally! I'd choose him too.



Yep, that's what he does, and that is why we lurve him so well!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 13, 2007)

I loved Christine Lahti from Chicago Hope. I watched that show faithfully every Friday it would come on at 8pm. I loved Louisa Delgado (Rosa Blasi) Strong Medecine and Andy (Patricia Richardson) Kayla Thorton too (Tamara Mowry) Those are my favorite television doctors and on ABC All My Children Maria Grey (Eva Larue)


----------

